# Mosquito Madness VIII Day1 ~ RESULTS,STATS,PICS



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/13MADNESS/MAY04MAY05.html

Mike Miller & Matt Robbins leading the way with $1000 in gear from the Fin Feather Fur Outfitters and The Rodmakers Shop!!!

Add their one BIGBASS bite of 4.88 = $500! AND contending for a replica mount presented LIVE on day2 for overall bigbass of the event from www.jeffsfish.com!

Registration OPENS 5:45AM on Day2

Weighin begins at the State Park Ramp 3:00PM sharp...

$10,000 awaiting the top team!!!

Live twitter and facebook feeds- follow/like for instant DoBass gratifications!!!

nip


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

AWESOME organization from the Madness crew that had to be the fastest loading of the boat for a 100 boat event. CONGRATS to those who put it together both days we could only do that the second day with over 10 lb. First day over 25 or more keepers second day about 15 but much larger fish.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

thx Ranger- GREAT group of anglers ALL weekend!!! YOUR kind make Madness much less maddening 

RESULTS POSTED...to bed for me!

http://www.dobass.com/13MADNESS/FINALRESULTS.html


----------



## go ike (Feb 13, 2013)

Great tournament...I love how smooth it runs....looking forward to next year...just hoping the big bite returns!! Well done Rory and the KSU crew!


----------

